# Family wagon needed



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

Just looking for advice on a suitable family mobile for wife, + two kids.

So its coming up for our twins first birthday and for the year we've all been going about in my E46 tourer which has been great. That includes double buggy in boot, and a few other bits squeezed.

Now that they are getting a bit bigger we are thinking that we would like one of these people wagons... I know boring but practicality rules.

So we were thinking either Vauxhall Zafira or VW Touran. It does seem that you'd get a newer Zafira for the same money but without knowing too much I think I'd prefer the Touran.

However I'm guessing there are probably a bunch of other mum-mobiles that represent good value.

Oh yeah, we don't have a set budget as such but at the moment maybe something between 4-6 grand, possibly a bit more but not much.

Any advice welcome


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

6 grand .... go and have a look at the renault scenic, the VW's are ok but your not going to get much for your budget. The S Max would be better still but again your budget won't allow for a nice one.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Zafira GSI ?? Easily get one of those for your budget, with room for a remap and a few other "tweaks"


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> 6 grand .... go and have a look at the renault scenic, the VW's are ok but your not going to get much for your budget. The S Max would be better still but again your budget won't allow for a nice one.


yeah that was part of the problem.

we could go a bit higher I suppose but we didn't really want to.

what sort of money would you be looking at for better tourans and S Max's.


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

griffin1907 said:


> Zafira GSI ?? Easily get one of those for your budget, with room for a remap and a few other "tweaks"


:thumb: sadly think that'll push us too much but does sounds more fun the other options!!

the thing is we need to run two cars so its two lots of fuel, insurance etc so I don't think GSi would fit the bill.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd want to spend at least 8k on a s max maybe a little less on a touran. Scenics can be quite nice though, as can the c4 Picasso


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Having driven the Renault, touran and smax id buy an smax straight away.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

ceejay said:


> :thumb: sadly think that'll push us too much but does sounds more fun the other options!!
> 
> the thing is we need to run two cars so its two lots of fuel, insurance etc so I don't think GSi would fit the bill.


I get about 30-35 mpg on a long run out of my Zafira GSI and it costs me just under £300 a year to insure (I'm 31 with 7 years no claims).
I've owned it nearly 4 1/2 years now and the only thing that's gone wrong was a coolant hose split and that only cost £18 to replace.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Panda 2013 can be had for Just over 6K with only a few thousand on the clock. Need to search a good bit for that price point, but a good few september 2012 registered ones with about 5 miles on the clock and still the new shape yes was looking last night....:lol: But 7K

Even the 4x4 version can be had about a year or 2 old for 6k.

Not impressed with the zaffy the older ones were better. Yes had old and tried new.

The Panda is a good size especially for town but more room but bigger vehicle is the pug partner 6K would get a mid millage about 30k and about 3 years old... it did for us well 6.5K. Ours is diesel and gives 45.5 around town.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The issue comes though as they get to about 2 you won't need the space as the buggies all but vanish. Ours would not go in a buggy much after 2.

The boots on the e46 Tourer are small though, probably about 400L ?

Just get a Mondeo, Octavia etc. Large hatch style car with over 550L of luggage space and more than enough room for 2 kids in the back.

How big is a boot in a Zaf or Touran, probably not that big - like most 4x4's, huge cars but small boots. X5's etc. seem to have only about 500L and under boot space but are twice as big as a Mondeo in every other dimension!

6K will see you in a nice Mondeo ST or Octy VRS, both available in dirty diesel too for added family economy.


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

We have twins, we changed both of our cars. I hate Vauxhalls....and now own two! Initially we brought a 2008 Zafira 1.8 petrol design, this is a good spec with lots of toys got it last summer with 34k and paid 6.5k. It's actually ok to drive, could do with a 6th gear. Then had to bite the bullet and change my car as the pram didn't fit in the boot, so I got a 2006 vectra Sri 1.8 petrol, paid 3.5k with 36k. The boot on the vectra is huge bigger than the zafira (floor space). I think the vectra represents huge value for money and Vauxhall are cheap to run, parts are cheap etc. Can't go wrong with either of them. I went for the 1.8 vvt petrol engine, as the Vauxhall diesels have issues with the dual mass flywheel, about 1k when they go wrong, and they do go wrong!
It's a personal choice but children seem to be expensive and if rather not be spending loads on a car right now! That's what we've done, if it's any help to you!

Miss my Git 6....love the kids more!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

how about a Toyota Corolla Verso


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

DavieB said:


> We have twins, we changed both of our cars. I hate Vauxhalls....and now own two! Initially we brought a 2008 Zafira 1.8 petrol design, this is a good spec with lots of toys got it last summer with 34k and paid 6.5k. It's actually ok to drive, could do with a 6th gear. Then had to bite the bullet and change my car as the pram didn't fit in the boot, so I got a 2006 vectra Sri 1.8 petrol, paid 3.5k with 36k. The boot on the vectra is huge bigger than the zafira (floor space). I think the vectra represents huge value for money and Vauxhall are cheap to run, parts are cheap etc. Can't go wrong with either of them. I went for the 1.8 vvt petrol engine, as the Vauxhall diesels have issues with the dual mass flywheel, about 1k when they go wrong, and they do go wrong!
> It's a personal choice but children seem to be expensive and if rather not be spending loads on a car right now! That's what we've done, if it's any help to you!
> 
> Miss my Git 6....love the kids more!


What sort of pram did you have at the time that didn't fit in the zafira?

We've got a bugaboo donkey and it goes in the E46 tourer just about OK, and by all accounts their quite small bootwise.

I think chances are we'll get a zafira probably just because there are plenty about to choose from and the prices are pretty good.


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

We've got a Mountain buggy duet, it does fit in the Zafira. What I was trying to say was that the vectra has a larger floor but the zafira is bigger overall of you take the height into consideration.


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Get a large estate as the others have said, Mondeo, Vectra, Audi A4 Avant if the budget can stretch an Insignia maybe.......we went the Zafira route and always hated the thing masses of cabin space but the boot aint nothing to shout about. Kids grow quick and I couldn't sell the Zafira quick enough now have an Insignia estate and a Clio Sport

People carriers IMO are pig ugly anyway


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

DavieB said:


> We've got a Mountain buggy duet, it does fit in the Zafira. What I was trying to say was that the vectra has a larger floor but the zafira is bigger overall of you take the height into consideration.


Yeah, that's the difficulty isn't it. Its really how much effective space you've got.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Octavia hatch - all the VW reliability, good diesel engines (1.9 will run forever), comfortable and a huge boot. No real need for the estate version but that would give you a bit more for those summer holidays or long trips to family and friends

Previous Zafira has a big load space but trim quality is pretty naff (GM only really started to get it right with the Insignia to my mind) but if space is the prioirty and you want a lowish boot floor with no real lip to load over then it fits that bill.

Touran is a better quality item with better engines, but you'll pay more and get more back when you sell. The ride is a bit firmer too.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

My experience you'll find the bugaboo Donkey hard to get into the boot of a saloon - We've got a B6 Passat and I thought the boot was cavernous when we had the Stoke Xplory2 and 1 daughter.

When we got the Donkey, the 2x seat parts can just fit in between the frame and the handle and it's pretty awkward to lift and "scoop" into the boot as well. A Hatch would be easier. Eeven with the seats stowed "within" the frame it only leaves us a tiny, but long, space to fit anything else in the boot.


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

The donkey has been a great buggy for this first year with the twins but as you suggest, its awkward to get into any boot space with the way it folds and the seats etc.
It more or less fills the E46 tourer boot, but it would appear that the E46 is one of the smaller boot spaces.


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Our zafira has been ok to be honest. 58 plate 1.8 now with 60k on. Bought it at one year old with 30k miles. It's a bit juicy but drives ok - as above could do with a 6th on the motorway. Worth seeking out an elite for the leather with kids.

You can have ours in budget.:thumb:


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

If you go for Zafira, go for the latest model you can. Early ones had rear break issues that meant them sticking on. You can upgrade but that involves, caliper, handbrake and rear brake change. Common fault and should show on a test drive of about 10 miles plus when they get nice n hot.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

you could do a lot worse that a Seat Toledo, Very practical family car.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

griffin1907 said:


> If you go for Zafira, go for the latest model you can. Early ones had rear break issues that meant them sticking on. You can upgrade but that involves, caliper, handbrake and rear brake change. Common fault and should show on a test drive of about 10 miles plus when they get nice n hot.


Sorry to go off topic - Does the Zafira not come with "helper" springs to release the rear caliper? I think they use zafira springs as a similar mod on Mk4 Ibizas??


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

lobotomy said:


> Sorry to go off topic - Does the Zafira not come with "helper" springs to release the rear caliper? I think they use zafira springs as a similar mod on Mk4 Ibizas??


Not off topic for me, I think we will have to look at zafira so any upfront knowledge is well worth knowing as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

logical upgrade is E39 touring like me right?  

Only have one child at the moment though.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I have twins too - swapped my Golf out for an Octavia Mk1, then a Mk2 Estate, now a Superb Estate. 

OH had a Renault Scenic and Citroen Picasso but as someone else has said it's effective space that is needed and the boots on these things are terrible IMO.


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

teamdirtydog said:


> logical upgrade is E39 touring like me right?
> 
> Only have one child at the moment though.


Absolutely....although my wife I don't think would want that and given I've already got the E46 tourer which is kind of mines, then I have to bow to her requests..

Think the E39 would be a great car though.


----------



## willst220 (Jun 17, 2012)

I've been in the same predicament looking for a family bus, with pretty much the same budget as you. We pick up our 2005 Vauxhall Zafira 1.9 Cdti 120 tomorrow- 80k on the clock, 4500 quid. Spent a while inspecting it, took it for a long test drive, and was very happy with it. £96 for 6 months tax, 6 gears and returns 55mpg on a run. I've owned an older Zafira GSI, which was thirsty on fuel. Go diesel Zaffy mate. Simple, cheap motoring.


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

willst220 said:


> I've been in the same predicament looking for a family bus, with pretty much the same budget as you. We pick up our 2005 Vauxhall Zafira 1.9 Cdti 120 tomorrow- 80k on the clock, 4500 quid. Spent a while inspecting it, took it for a long test drive, and was very happy with it. £96 for 6 months tax, 6 gears and returns 55mpg on a run. I've owned an older Zafira GSI, which was thirsty on fuel. Go diesel Zaffy mate. Simple, cheap motoring.


Be interesting if you could post back in a week or two and let me know what you think after a few more weeks of ownership

That's more or less the kind of thing we'd end up with I'd imagine.


----------



## willst220 (Jun 17, 2012)

Of course- no problem


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

lobotomy said:


> Sorry to go off topic - Does the Zafira not come with "helper" springs to release the rear caliper? I think they use zafira springs as a similar mod on Mk4 Ibizas??


I'm not sure, I know we had the problem on our Zafira and after lots of searching about I discovered what I put. If above is correct I guess it helps and makes things cheaper. We sold ours anyway so never did find if there was an easy / cheap fix.

Great car though, very practical, although the boot maybe not as big as you'd expect it to be, and with the last row of seats up it has no boot !!


----------



## willst220 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just replying after a good few weeks ownership. So far, really no real issues. It's got a pesky piece of plastic in the Centre of the dash that vibrates like hell as you move away. Bit of blue tac in each of the corners and that issues gone. Mines making a funny noise under hard braking. It's either low pads, or something's caught in between the pad and the disc. Although mines only the 120bhp model, it pulls very well, and sits effortlessly at 70/80 mph. Naturally when pressing on MPG is as poor in anything, but when tootling, i hardly notice the needle move. I have a track prepped Civic Type R as my daily, and I find myself leaving it In the drive in favour of a much comfier and smoother ride.

Feedback - seriously one of the best buys I've made to date. Handbrake is a bit gay mind. :lol:










Thanks,

Will


----------



## weescotsman (Jul 11, 2009)

I have owned my VXR Zafira for just over 3 years now, bought it with 300miles on the clock and it now has just shy of 60k. I absolutely love it and I am not going to be trading it anytime soon.

Also the 120bhp mapped/boxed becomes 150bhp no probs.

I am a member of the Astra Owners Network and if you join that then you get a Vauxhall trade card which is great if you service you car yourself like I do.

Enjoy the bus, there are better cars out there but value for money they are had to beat.

Jim


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

weescotsman said:


> I have owned my VXR Zafira for just over 3 years now, bought it with 300miles on the clock and it now has just shy of 60k. I absolutely love it and I am not going to be trading it anytime soon.
> 
> Also the 120bhp mapped/boxed becomes 150bhp no probs.
> 
> ...


Nice Zaffy VXR would deffo be my choice if I had too. I have an Astra VXR and love the madness of it all


----------

